# SYN - ST Synergy



## pacer (10 July 2006)

Well here's a fresh one to look at......just sitting here watching the news ticker float by and saw their announcement; Bought 500 straight away as it sounds like a good thing, has patents (some pending) and when you go to thier website and have a look you can only realy go WOW!!!!

Jumped about 14% after announcement but it took a few hours, not many sellers left ....dunno if that's good or not,  might try and sell mine again at $1000 a share.......hehe.

This is the new generation in TV/Cinema/hand held device eg PDA Mob Phones, screen viewing..........PC gamers are gonna love this......

1000 times faster than DLP and Sony GLV, and 1,000,000 times faster than LCOS.... 1.6 nano sec versus 16 milli sec in frame rates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1,000,000 times more energy efficient.

Better everything.................
See http://www.panoramalabs.com/final_prototype.html


----------



## pacer (26 July 2006)

Now sitting at $4 and buyers still taking it at this price...looking good but would like to see ann saying "Sony in talks with Synergy" just to get the ball rolling, or something like that!....then I could see $100+ per share...maybe....dreams are free.

Real holders keeping shares close to thier chests.


----------



## watsonc (17 September 2006)

What news are holders of this stock expecting for this to rocket upwards in value? Deal with Sony to produce the technology??? or what???


----------



## pacer (18 September 2006)

When it goes it will goo like a rocket....no news probably means it's all hush hush...the big boys are holding most of this stock that's why it is so thinly traded.....so Iv'e heard.

Hold and wait, it may take a little while to get noticed.


----------



## watsonc (18 September 2006)

Is it as simple as a company deciding to use SYN's technology in their plasma television sets and mobile phone screens and boom - massive share price rise. Are the processes of this still going to take a long time to set into place?

SYN's technology has been successfully tested.


----------



## Vainglorious (18 September 2006)

With a market cap of $250 million I think any future sales are already factored into the price.  And remember that is only for 1/3 of this technology which means ParanormaLabs is worth $750 million - now that is some serious blue sky pricing.


----------



## watsonc (11 October 2006)

Price is falling - around $2.90 to $3.00 now. I've been tracking this for a while, if it continues to fall a little further, I think this will be an excellent buying opportunity!

Little news has led to the fall in price I think.

What are your thoughts on this one?

Cheers


----------



## Vainglorious (11 October 2006)

When there is no objective data on which to value a company, emotion becomes the driving force.  Irrational behaviour is by definition unpredictable.


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2006)

Vainglorious said:
			
		

> When there is no objective data on which to value a company, emotion becomes the driving force.  Irrational behaviour is by definition unpredictable.




So True.... Nice one "Vainglorious"


----------



## watsonc (18 October 2006)

Will this stock be affected by the new laser television technology? Which company makes the new laser technology?

I don't know much about this! Any information would be great!


----------



## watsonc (31 January 2007)

SYN is breaking out of a downward trend! Not much volume however.

There has been no major news for a long time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## watsonc (9 February 2007)

Anyone following this one?

Any ideas as to when deals will be struck and when production will commence? (in regards to Panorama Labs technology, in which SYN holds a 51% stake)

Huge potential.

I don't hold, but have been watching closely.


----------



## rub92me (21 February 2007)

Have been watching this one for a while. The downtrend seems relentless, and very little progress appears to have been made in finding strategic partners for the technology. The technology looks very promising, so will continue to watch; if they do strike a good deal, it could turn around quite sharply after this sustained sell-off.


----------



## rub92me (22 February 2007)

Down to $1. Surely they must get an ASX ticket for driving at high speed in the wrong direction soon without any news...


----------



## rub92me (19 April 2007)

I jumped on this one today with a small position after watching it and reading up on them for a couple of months. Very risky at the moment, but I like the potential. Looks like there is some support at 90-95 cents after the February plunge and rapid correction. At least the movement of the price is fun to watch. I'll just keep it in the drawer for the next couple of months and will see what evolves. If they still haven't found any major partners by then I may reassess. Very generous stop set at 60 cents.


----------



## Spaghetti (11 May 2007)

I read the announcement today and put it on watchlist. I had no idea what they were talking about. I never did check that watchlist today until now.

Nice gain for holders, well done.


----------



## rub92me (12 May 2007)

Very nice gain indeed!  And just after it looked like it was sinking into never never land too. After this successful demo the chances for finding some interested parties have increased.


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2007)

Looks like some funny games are being played with this stock.
Some party/parties playing with small parcels to press down the price...
Or maybe I'm just imaging things?


----------



## UPKA (30 May 2007)

rub92me said:


> Looks like some funny games are being played with this stock.
> Some party/parties playing with small parcels to press down the price...
> Or maybe I'm just imaging things?




doesnt the brokerage cost more than the shares sold? or is he/she taking advantage of the free brokerage from Etrade?:


----------



## watsonc (31 July 2007)

Trading halt/suspension. Is this the news we have been waiting for? I doubt it. I have been watching this stock dwindle away for far too long. So far there has been nothing to suggest that this stock will break out of its downward trend.


----------



## rub92me (31 July 2007)

From 3.00 to 0.45 in less than a year - that's an impressive downtrend alright. If you have a declining share price prior to a trading/halt suspension then chances are it's not going to be good news  However, the Panorama Labs technology is proven and has many possible applications. They have hired an army of industry experts and veterans. Surely there must also be a chance that these guys have actually been doing something useful and that they are close to some commercial deals. Sold out at a small loss a while back and was tempted to buy back in at 50 cents - only to see it hit 45 cents at the close followed by a trading halt. Wait and see, but if it is good news it won't need much volume to shoot up very quickly, as we've seen in the past with this one.


----------



## rub92me (3 August 2007)

The trading halt/suspension is really dragging on know. The only clue in the most recent announcement was: "Unfortunately the two day trading halt has not given the Company sufficient time to conclude discussions with Panorama Labs Pty Ltd management on a significant administrative matter" That was 3 days ago. So it's unlikely that they're talking about unauthorised purchase of luxury toilet paper, but beyond that we don't know much


----------



## watsonc (12 September 2007)

What is happening with this trading halt???

I don't hold this one - but have always kept a close eye on it.

It will be very disappointing if the company (through Panorama Labs) does not live up to its potential.


----------



## jammin (12 September 2007)

watsonc said:


> What is happening with this trading halt???



According to a quick check of the announcements SYN placed Panorama Labs into administration 31/07/07.
3 directors selling shares valued at $25,125 each "as part of finalising a long running legal dispute" hints as to some animosity on the board.


----------



## rub92me (15 October 2007)

Finally some news last week. SYN will be purchasing all the assets of Panorama Labs (in liquidation). They were already holding 51% and hopefully didn't pay too much for the remainder. That should make for an interesting relisting!


----------



## rub92me (18 April 2008)

SYN are back from the dead and it has been an exciting two weeks. First they nearly halved in price after relisting and this week it nearly doubled again to come back to around 45 cents. Potential is still there, but they will need some partnership/ commercial backing soon from a major player to survive the next 12 months.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

ST Synergy (SYN) is now known as Panorama Synergy (PSY).

Discussion of this company continues in the PSY thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19803

This thread has now been closed.


----------

